# [LeoYunta Build]Ultimate Hackintosh



## LéoYunta (15 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Laissez moi vous présenter mon Hackintosh.

Bon, je viens ici pour PARTAGER, par pour faire la guerre à qui ou quoi que ce soit.

C'est mon second hack, je l'utilise tous les jours. Et c'est triste à dire, mais il plante 10x moins que mon Rétina 15" i7 early 2013.

J'utilise Clover, qui, au passage, est une véritable merveille. 
J'ai travaillé pendant 3 ans chez Apple en tant que technicien certifié, c'est pas que je n'aime pas Apple, mais quand on voit la qualité des composants qu'ils mettent dans leurs machines, ça laisse vraiment septique, croyez moi, je parle en connaissance de cause. 
Mon but n'est pas la guerre contre Apple, je ne peux simplement pas me passer de leurs OS, car pour moi ça restera le meilleur. C'est juste dommage qu'ils ne l'ouvrent pas. Encore une fois, je ne lance pas la guerre contre Apple, je dois avoir 6 macintosh chez moi, mais celui que j'utilise le plus, c'est mon Hack'.

-----------

En toute objectivité, je n'ai absolument AUCUN problème, et quand je dis aucun, c'est aucun. Sleep/imessage tout marche, excepté le SLi, mais ça je le savais.

La seule manipulation que j'ai du faire c'est modifier le package des drivers nVidia avec Package Manager (xCode) pour pouvoir enlever la limitation sur les Mac Pro 3,1. Ça roule comme un charme... Pour le reste, tout est quasiment natif à part la deuxième carte réseau et mon chipset son. 30 sec à installer pour injecter les Kext's.

Le temps de boot à partir du bootloader (Clover) est d'environ 7 secondes. Je l'utilise bien évidemment en Dual boot avec Windows 8.1 ; un SSD par système.

J'obtiens un score de 20K sur GeekBench, de quoi faire rougir les 6-Cores des Mac Pro à 5000 euros, funny. On parle pas des 4-cores sont loins derrières. 
Au niveau du boot par contre, impossible de rivaliser avec des disques en PCI-E. Je pourrais acheter un OWC mais perso j'en ai pas l'utilité.

Niveau rendu vidéo, avec After Effect, je talonne les Mac Pro 6-cores, c'est quasiment pareil, je suis 3 seconde devant. 

Niveau jeu, c'est incomparable, j'aborde même pas le sujet.

Pour le bruit, c'est pareil, c'est à dire 0. Ceci dit contrairement au Mac Pro même à pleine charge, j'entends rien.

Pour les températures, je ne sais pas à combien se situent les températures des mac pro idle/loaded, si quelqu'un à l'info... Je suis preneur. Pour ma part, température pièce idle et environ 60 loaded (Overclocké, bien sur)
Édit : Je viens de voir que les températures des Mac Pro étaient très haute loaded

Pour le reste, tout est fonctionnel, USB3, allumer/éteindre, rien à signaler.

Le seul "bug" que j'ai, enfin si je peux appeler ça un bug, c'est OS X qui ne reconnait pas mes fréquences overclockés, il voit la ram à 1600 et le CPU à 3,5 ghz, mais pourtant ils tournent bien overclockés, et HWmonitor détecte bien les bonnes fréquences. Aucune idée d'où ça peut venir, c'est juste visuel.

Hésitez pas à me demander ce qui vous passe par la tête.

Spec's :

Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H F7
Haswell i7-4770K@4,7Ghz @1,350v (stable)
16GB@2400mhz@1,65v
2xSSD Samsung Evo 840
1x 1To internal Stockage WD black
8 To external stockage (LaCie Quadra USB3)
2xGTX 780 SLi 1215/1552 @1,12
3X Crossover 27" 1440p (7680x1440 sous Win 8.1)

Place aux photos et aux screenshots.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Mai 2014)

> La seule manipulation que j'ai du faire c'est modifier le package des drivers nVidia avec Package Manager (xCode) pour pouvoir enlever la limitation sur les Mac Pro 3,1. Ça roule comme un charme... Pour le reste, tout est quasiment natif à part la deuxième carte réseau et mon chipset son. 30 sec à installer pour injecter les Kext's.



Je comprends rien, c'est quoi cette limitation ?

Sinon, ça sert à tirer des missiles ?


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mai 2014)

T'es peut-être balaise pour bidouiller les ordis, mais par contre t'es qu'une burne pour poster des images aussi énormes ! 
800 x 800 pixels au max ça te parle ? 
En plus elles sont un peut redondantes, non ? 
Le refroidissement liquide, ma bagnole l'a aussi...


----------



## Anthony (15 Mai 2014)

Même chose : réduis la taille de tes images stp, conformément aux règles du forum. Sacré machine, cela dit.


----------



## innocente (15 Mai 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'es peut-être balaise pour bidouiller les ordis, mais par contre t'es qu'une burne pour poster des images aussi énormes !
> 800 x 800 pixels au max ça te parle ?



Si tu es un gros passionné de Hackintosh et que tu veux faire des fonds d'écran de ces images, 800x800 c'est pas terrible :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mai 2014)

innocente a dit:


> Si tu es un gros passionné de Hackintosh et que tu veux faire des fonds d'écran de ces images, 800x800 c'est pas terrible :rateau:



Il pourrait les mettre à dispo sur un serveur


----------



## LéoYunta (15 Mai 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'es peut-être balaise pour bidouiller les ordis, mais par contre t'es qu'une burne pour poster des images aussi énormes !
> 800 x 800 pixels au max ça te parle ?
> En plus elles sont un peut redondantes, non ?
> Le refroidissement liquide, ma bagnole l'a aussi...



Désolé si j'ai mangé un peu de ta bande passante, pas la peine d'être aussi sarcastique et agressif, si t'es pas contente, et si tu les trouves redondantes, tu cliques pas sur la photo comme ça elle s'agrandit pas, et tu passes sur un autre thread.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Mai 2014)

On ne peut pas cliquer sur les photos :s


----------



## LéoYunta (15 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> On ne peut pas cliquer sur les photos :s



Je viens de les mettre à la bonne taille, donc, c'est normal que tu ne puisses plus cliquer.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Mai 2014)

Okkk 

Cela dit, je trouve ça très beau à voir


----------



## LéoYunta (15 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Okkk
> 
> Cela dit, je trouve ça très beau à voir



Merci,

Ceci-dit:  "qui servait à tirer des missiles ?"

Je ne sais pas trop quoi te répondre...

Pour les drivers c'est simple nVidia propose des drivers pour ceux qui ont des Mac Pro et qui changent leurs cartes graphiques, mais dessus il y a une limitation à ces fameux Mac Pro justement. 

Il suffit d'ouvrir le pkg (Avec xCode et package manager) et d'enlever cette limitation (un code de 2 lignes) pour pouvoir bypasser la règle et l'installer sur un autre modèle (J'utilises un SMBIOS de iMac, donc installation impossible pour moi à la base)


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Mai 2014)

> Ceci-dit: "qui servait à tirer des missiles ?"



Oui j'entends par là que la machine est bien remplie/bien faite/bien compliquée


----------



## LéoYunta (15 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Oui j'entends par là que la machine est bien remplie/bien faite/bien compliquée



Merci monsieur.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (16 Mai 2014)

Avec quoi tu as pris les photos ?


----------



## LéoYunta (16 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Avec quoi tu as pris les photos ?



Mon vieux et fidèle D80 !


----------



## LéoYunta (16 Mai 2014)

Le voici dans son environnement.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (17 Mai 2014)

Ca c'est un sacré bureau !! A quoi ça te sert tout ça ? Dans quelle condition tu peux avoir besoin de pousser ta machine à fond ?


----------



## LéoYunta (17 Mai 2014)

Plusieurs scénarios :

De la grosse compression audio avec Ableton, mais en général sous OS X je garde des fréquences raisonnables, sauf pour m'amuser avec les benchs. Je fais aussi un peu d'after effect et c'est utile dans ce cas là.

Le jeu, jouer sur 3 écrans en même temps avec une très très grosse résolution (7680x1440) ça demande énormément de puissance, en premier aux GPU's (D'ou l'utilité du SLi) et le processeur en prends pour son grade aussi.

J'ai construis le bureau moi même avec du bois d'érable


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (17 Mai 2014)

waaawwww le jour où je vais à Montréal...


----------



## LéoYunta (17 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> waaawwww le jour où je vais à Montréal...



...Ben tu repartiras plus jamais de ta vie.


----------



## seserge (17 Mai 2014)

Superbe poste de travail (ou de jeu!)! Moi qui fait de la simulation de vol, c'est ce qu'il me faut!!!
Tu ne serais pas un peu "geek" par hasard?


----------



## LéoYunta (17 Mai 2014)

seserge a dit:


> Superbe poste de travail (ou de jeu!)! Moi qui fait de la simulation de vol, c'est ce qu'il me faut!!!
> Tu ne serais pas un peu "geek" par hasard?



Moi ? Pas du tout ! 

Effectivement, c'est un poste de travail/jeu, et en parlant de simulation de vol, enfin, c'est pas vraiment voire pas du tout une simulation, mais le jeu War Thunder sur les 3 écrans, c'est vraiment fou !


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (18 Mai 2014)

Combien ça ta coûté pour faire ce truc? (sans les écrans)


----------



## LéoYunta (18 Mai 2014)

En tout avec les écrans, c'est le prix d'un bon Mac pro haut de gamme ;-)


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (18 Mai 2014)

> J'ai travaillé pendant 3 ans chez Apple en tant que technicien certifié



Pourquoi tu as arrêté ? C'était il y a longtemps?


----------



## LéoYunta (19 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Pourquoi tu as arrêté ? C'était il y a longtemps?



L'année dernière, parce que ça paye pas.


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Mai 2014)

Très belle machine

Pour ma part j'ai arrêté le hack .. 
Peut être sa reviendra par la suite


----------



## LéoYunta (21 Mai 2014)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> Très belle machine
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai arrêté le hack ..
> Peut être sa reviendra par la suite



Merci, on peut savoir pourquoi ?


----------



## maxime350 (22 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> ...Ben tu repartiras plus jamais de ta vie.



Ben si, il y en a qui sont repartis ;-) mais très belle ville et beau pays !!
En tout cas belle machine Leo ! N'en déplaise à tous les grincheux ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 140748 (22 Mai 2014)

Bravo, c'est une très belle réalisation. Soignée comme il faut.

Je vais me pencher sur ta config. pour renouveler la mienne : j'avais un Hack sous P5WDH et ça date un peu !

Merci pour ton Post !


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (22 Mai 2014)

Ouuua très belle réalisation.

J'avais un peu abandonné le hack mais ça me redonne envie, une des choses qui me frustrais le plus était la mauvaise gestion du bluetooth pour le clavier c'est vraiment pas cool 
Je ne sais pas si tu as réussi à fixer le problème, mais moi il faillait que je démarre en premier sur windows puis avec un redémarrage et boot sur le hack le module bluetooth de ma CM ASUS restait actif.


----------



## monsieurben (22 Mai 2014)

Superbe machine ! 

T'as pas de problème de dual boot avec win 8.1 ?

Le seul point que j'aime pas c'est les noctua (mais bon ça souffle fort en même temps) 

La conso électrique ça donne quoi ?


----------



## LéoYunta (22 Mai 2014)

Gecko_Splinter a dit:


> Ouuua très belle réalisation.
> 
> J'avais un peu abandonné le hack mais ça me redonne envie, une des choses qui me frustrais le plus était la mauvaise gestion du bluetooth pour le clavier c'est vraiment pas cool
> Je ne sais pas si tu as réussi à fixer le problème, mais moi il faillait que je démarre en premier sur windows puis avec un redémarrage et boot sur le hack le module bluetooth de ma CM ASUS restait actif.



*Aucun problème avec ma clé Bluetooth GBU521. Natif sous OSX.*

T'as pas de problème de dual boot avec win 8.1 ? *Absolument aucun, flawless, Clover est un véritable bootloader en or! *

Le seul point que j'aime pas c'est les noctua (mais bon ça souffle fort en même temps) 
*Les Noctuas sont les meilleurs ventilateurs au monde, personne ne dira le contraire, ils ont une pression statique imbattable, surtout ce modèle la (epxrès pour les radiateurs) Mais surtout c'est le SILENCE, après ils sont couleurs caca...*

La conso électrique ça donne quoi ? 
*Ça coûte environ 20$ par mois si je le laisse H24, mais c'est rare. Quand je joues overclocké, j'arrive presque à la limite de ma AX 860 *

Merci pour vos messages,


----------



## rombzg (23 Mai 2014)

Très belle config !! 

Par contre, quel est la référence de ton boitier ?
J'aime bien sa taille !


----------



## blakken (23 Mai 2014)

Juste une question bete LeoYunta ...tu dis que tout marche au poil...je suis curieux de savoir quelle est la procedure pour ne pas se chopper une erreur cmos lors du retour du sleep?
 (nb: j'ai décidé de me relancer dans le hackintosh après avoir essuyé deux gros problèmes sur les avant derniers imac du bureau)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h04 ----------




Gecko_Splinter a dit:


> Ouuua très belle réalisation.
> 
> J'avais un peu abandonné le hack mais ça me redonne envie, une des choses qui me frustrais le plus était la mauvaise gestion du bluetooth pour le clavier c'est vraiment pas cool
> Je ne sais pas si tu as réussi à fixer le problème, mais moi il faillait que je démarre en premier sur windows puis avec un redémarrage et boot sur le hack le module bluetooth de ma CM ASUS restait actif.


J'utilise une clé Yakumo qui doit dater d'environ 6 ans et elle gere parfaitement un clavier ,le touchpad et la magic mouse !


----------



## LéoYunta (23 Mai 2014)

Corsair Air 540 Pour le boitier.

Pour le sleep, depuis Mavericks, j'ai rien fait, et ça marche, ceci étant dit, je ne mets JAMAIS l'ordinateur en veille...
Je l'éteins si je ne m'en sert pas, avec des SSD c'est tellement rapide à démarrer que ça ne me dérange pas. Mais les quelques fois ou j'ai testé, RAS.


----------



## hackgamer (23 Mai 2014)

Belle config !
Merci de la partager, étant à la recherche d'un hack ce topic m'intéresse énormément, même si je ne pense pas être aussi gourmand que toi 
Est-ce que l'installation de mavericks puis kext etc a été compliquée pour toi ?
J'ai eu un hackintosh à installer il y a peu et ça a été une vraiment galère, un week end entier dessus !
Je pense prendre quasiment la meme config que toi, la UD3H au lieu de la version 5H et une CG Nvidia GTX 770 4GB (pour être à même  de monter de la 4k d'ici 1 an ou 2)


----------



## LéoYunta (23 Mai 2014)

hackgamer a dit:


> Belle config !
> Merci de la partager, étant à la recherche d'un hack ce topic m'intéresse énormément, même si je ne pense pas être aussi gourmand que toi
> Est-ce que l'installation de mavericks puis kext etc a été compliquée pour toi ?
> J'ai eu un hackintosh à installer il y a peu et ça a été une vraiment galère, un week end entier dessus !
> Je pense prendre quasiment la meme config que toi, la UD3H au lieu de la version 5H et une CG Nvidia GTX 770 4GB (pour être à même  de monter de la 4k d'ici 1 an ou 2)



Bienvenue, c'est pas que c'est compliqué, mais disons que c'est préférable de bien savoir lire et comprendre l'Anglais. Très sérieusement, si ta clé USB est bien construite, tout va bien se passer, à la fin de l'installation avec Clover, comme je disais, tout était déjà fonctionnel.
Injecter les KEXT's c'est un jeu d'enfant avec KEXT Wizard faut juste trouver les bon KEXT's et connaitre les chipsets de sa carte mère. 
La UD3H est parfaite, très bon choix. Pour la 770, tu n'aura pas à re-compiler les drivers nVidia, elle est prise de base par OSX. Ma carte est une version "Classified" et donc overclocké de base, et OSX n'a pas du tout aimé ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h23 ----------

J'oubliais, mais si le côté "hardware" intéresse des gens, j'ai un build log complet sous OCN (overclockers.net) je sais pas si j'ai le droit de partager ici, alors si jamais vous êtes intéressés, laissez moi savoir par MP dans le cas ou je n'aurais pas le droit de mettre un lien externe.

C'est vraiment le montage de la machine de A à Z avec le Watercooling. De la reception au premier démarrage.


----------



## brian02 (23 Mai 2014)

C'est une superbe machine ! Pour les perfs sur le papier ça a l'air très bon, il manque effectivement un SSD PCIe pour être VRAIMENT au top Sinon j'allais poser la question du modèle de boîtier mais j'ai été devancé.
Pour le prix total de l'ensemble, sans écrans ni stockage externe, une estimation rapide donne un peu moins de 2200  (avec presque 1000  de cartes graphiques), c'est vrai que comparé à un MacPro, même dernière génération, y a pas photo. Bon après, c'est sans compter les "petits" composants du style ventilos, alim', watercooling, graveur etc. M'enfin même si ça va chercher dans les 3000  y a de quoi s'y intéresser pour peu qu'on soit bricoleur et qu'on ait envie de mettre les mains dans le cambouis pour faire tourner MacOS après.

Dans un autre registre, aurais-tu l'amabilité de partager tes fonds d'écran en pleine résolution ?


----------



## Troll971 (23 Mai 2014)

Salut, énorme ton hackintosh, Moi aussi j'adore Mac OS X ces pour sa que j'ai lâché le Pc que je mettait monte pour un MacBook Pro. J'avais essayé d'installer lion avec quelques logiciels sur un Pc, mais sans résultats. Pourrais tu m'expliquer un peu la procédure, car dans le hackintosh je suis vraiment noob... 
Merci


----------



## hackgamer (23 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> Bienvenue, c'est pas que c'est compliqué, mais disons que c'est préférable de bien savoir lire et comprendre l'Anglais. Très sérieusement, si ta clé USB est bien construite, tout va bien se passer, à la fin de l'installation avec Clover, comme je disais, tout était déjà fonctionnel.
> Injecter les KEXT's c'est un jeu d'enfant avec KEXT Wizard faut juste trouver les bon KEXT's et connaitre les chipsets de sa carte mère.
> La UD3H est parfaite, très bon choix. Pour la 770, tu n'aura pas à re-compiler les drivers nVidia, elle est prise de base par OSX. Ma carte est une version "Classified" et donc overclocké de base, et OSX n'a pas du tout aimé ça.




Pardon de polluer Ton topic du coup, mais pourquoi Clover plutôt que Multibeast ?
Je pense prendre la 770 overclockée justement, voici un lien: http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00149746.html
Tu penses que j'aurais besoin de recompiler les drivers comme toi pour faire fonctionner la bête ?
L'anglais ça va, mais les informations des utilisateurs se croisent tellement qu'il est pas évident de savoir quoi prendre au pied de la lettre. Le nombre de logiciels pour faire le hacktintosh n'aide pas non plus la démarche !


----------



## oZen (23 Mai 2014)

Très intéressant tout ça.J'ai également dans l'idée (à la fin du mois) de monter une machine qui ressemble pas mal à la tienne en beaucoup moins gros bras et sûrement plus bruyante puisque air-coolée.


Enfin ta config. me permets d'avoir confirmation ultime qu'avec ce chipset, CPU, et une 770 je ne devrais pas rencontrer trop de problème. Idem pour le Bluetooth, suffit de connaître le bon chipset...


Et puis je me tâtais pour Clover mais apparemment ça à l'air de ne présenter que des avantages alors je vais tenter directement comme ça.


Merci pour ton témoignage, il me sert bien


----------



## brian02 (23 Mai 2014)

Sinon les 23 pages de discussion sur OCN (on trouve le topic easy avec le pseudo du Monsieur :mouais montrent que le montage et la configuration de la bête ne sont pas de tout repos !!


----------



## LéoYunta (23 Mai 2014)

Bon, malheureusement, je suis au travail et je ne peux pas répondre à tout le monde, mais ce que je vais dire va probablement en éclairer certains :

Légalement, je ne peux pas vraiment dire comment on fait (et je sais pas si MAC G serait content). Mais si vous êtes un peu bidouilleur >> Google, insanelymac. 
Il vous faut une clé USB de plus de 8Go, et Mavericks ou ML *ORIGINAL* acheté sur l'AppStore, pour le reste, de la lecture et de la compréhension, mais très honnêtement, c'est facile, surtout avec une carte mère UEFI, mais mieux vaut quand même s'y connaitre un minimum. Et donc, de bien se renseigner avant, c'est une épreuve qui peut-être très frustrante, toujours avoir un portable à côté ça aide énormément. Après, j'étais pas à mon coup d'essai, j'en ai vendu pas mal, et c'est on deuxième personnel. Et j'en monte un 3ième présentement (HTPC) 

*Je ne préfère pas parler de MultiBeast/Unibeast et de Tonyx86, merci, même si comme tout le monde j'ai commencé par là, ce site et ces gens sont à éviter et je DÉCONSEILLE. *

De plus Multibeast n'a rien à voir avec Clover.
CLover est un bootloader, multibeast est un installateur de Kext. Son "concurrent" c'est Chameleon, pourquoi Clover à la place ? Parce que pour moi il est plus efficace, plus rapide, et surtout beaucoup plus modulable, on peut TOUT configurer. De plus c'est beaucoup plus stable.

@brian : Cherche sur google image la résolution 7680*1440 comme filtre ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------




brian02 a dit:


> Sinon les 23 pages de discussion sur OCN (on trouve le topic easy avec le pseudo du Monsieur :mouais montrent que le montage et la configuration de la bête ne sont pas de tout repos !!



Non, en effet, ce fut mon premier Watercooling, environ 1mois+ de montage, de prise de tête, d'aller retour dans la quincaillerie, de cheveux en moins, mais je dois admettre, que du bonheur pour le résultat final...J'aime juste entendre l'air passer, c'est tout ce qu'on entends. Je pourrais faire des vidéos si ça intéresse des gens.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------




hackgamer a dit:


> Pardon de polluer Ton topic du coup, mais pourquoi Clover plutôt que Multibeast ?
> Je pense prendre la 770 overclockée justement, voici un lien: http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00149746.html
> Tu penses que j'aurais besoin de recompiler les drivers comme toi pour faire fonctionner la bête ?
> L'anglais ça va, mais les informations des utilisateurs se croisent tellement qu'il est pas évident de savoir quoi prendre au pied de la lettre. Le nombre de logiciels pour faire le hacktintosh n'aide pas non plus la démarche !



Si elle est OC, peut-être qu'il te faudra re complier les drivers, dit le moi ils sont sur mon DropBox, beaucoup en ont eu besoin, alors je te les filerai sans problème ;-)


----------



## brian02 (23 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> @brian : Chercher sur google image la résolution 7680*1440 comme filtre ;-)


Pas con 



LéoYunta a dit:


> Non, en effet, ce fut mon premier Watercooling, environ 1mois+ de  montage, de prise de tête, d'aller retour dans la quincaillerie, de  cheveux en moins, mais je dois admettre, que du bonheur pour le résultat  final...J'aime juste entendre l'air passer, c'est tout ce qu'on  entends. Je pourrais faire des vidéos si ça intéresse des gens.


J'ai lu le topic sur OCN, effectivement y a eu des péripéties sur les fournitures notamment ^^ Mais bon si c'était simple et rapide de monter une machine, on n'y prendrait pas autant de plaisir et ça nous coûterait cher de recommencer toutes les semaines


----------



## LéoYunta (23 Mai 2014)

brian02 a dit:


> Pas con
> 
> 
> J'ai lu le topic sur OCN, effectivement y a eu des péripéties sur les fournitures notamment ^^ Mais bon si c'était simple et rapide de monter une machine, on n'y prendrait pas autant de plaisir et ça nous coûterait cher de recommencer toutes les semaines



Monter la machine ça m'a pris exactement 45min. Par contre monter le WC ça m'a pris plus comme 30 jours  Enfin, avec la livraison ect... Mais quand c'est ton premier c'est long...Parce que t'as pas envie de faire de la merde.


----------



## trollol0l (23 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> Légalement, je ne peux pas vraiment dire comment on fait (et je sais pas si MAC G serait content). Mais si vous êtes un peu bidouilleur >> Google, insanelymac.



De notre côté de l'Atlantique c'est légal, ya juste macg qui peut poser son véto s'ils ne veulent pas que les gens en discutent mais vu que la section s'appel "Bricolo & hackintosh", leur accord doit être implicite. 

La seule chose illégale, même en Europe, c'est le "comment faire pour ne pas payer sa licence osx". Mavericks n'est gratuit que pour ceux qui ont une licence de 10.6 à 10.8 ou qui ont achetés un mac avec mavericks dessus, il est assez simple de rester dans la légalité sans se ruiner.


----------



## Eranium (23 Mai 2014)

Je suis moi aussi en train de me monter mon premier Hack ... mais je n'ai aucune idée par ou commencer !

Je suis de St-Hyacinthe, donc pas trop loin ... peut-être serait-il possible de se parler entre québécois hihi

J'aurais toute les pièces prochainement, mais c'est plutôt côté logiciel que je ne sais comment faire. Clover me semble très bien, je le connaissait pas  Merci !

Je mettrai des photos moi aussi si j'y arrive !


----------



## LéoYunta (23 Mai 2014)

trollol0l a dit:


> De notre côté de l'Atlantique c'est légal, ya juste macg qui peut poser son véto s'ils ne veulent pas que les gens en discutent mais vu que la section s'appel "Bricolo & hackintosh", leur accord doit être implicite.
> 
> La seule chose illégale, même en Europe, c'est le "comment faire pour ne pas payer sa licence osx". Mavericks n'est gratuit que pour ceux qui ont une licence de 10.6 à 10.8 ou qui ont achetés un mac avec mavericks dessus, il est assez simple de rester dans la légalité sans se ruiner.



*Lis le "EULA" de Apple, c'est interdit d'installer OSX autre que sur un Mac, après si c'est personnel, ils s'en foutent, mais si je commence à balancer de l'information sur un forum, je sais pas, en même temps, tout ce que je sais je l'ai vu sur internet, si je m'embarque à expliquer à un, l'autre va vouloir, chaque config est différente enfin... you know what I mean !*

Je suis moi aussi en train de me monter mon premier Hack ... mais je n'ai aucune idée par ou commencer !

Je suis de St-Hyacinthe, donc pas trop loin ... peut-être serait-il possible de se parler entre québécois hihi

J'aurais toute les pièces prochainement, mais c'est plutôt côté logiciel que je ne sais comment faire. Clover me semble très bien, je le connaissait pas  Merci !

Je mettrai des photos moi aussi si j'y arrive !

*Bien tenté mais je reste un esti de Français ;-) si jamais t'as une ou deux question, j'y répondrais si j'ai le temps.

Comme dit plus haut, commence à aller sur insanelymac, regarde ce qu'il te faut comment ça se passe, vas y étape par étape et tu y arriveras.*

D'ailleurs on peut penser que j'ai le temps parce que je réponds vite, mais faut pas oublier qu'on est décalé par rapport à la France (6h), quand vous vous levez, je me couche ! Et en plus je travaille de soir.


----------



## njiki (23 Mai 2014)

Salut!   Tout d'abord je voudrai te féliciter pour ton excellent travail, je me suis dit que après coup qu'un Hackintosh se devait d'être une priorité. J'aurais voulu savoir quelle alimentation tu utilises également.  Merci et bonne journée/soirée.


----------



## trollol0l (23 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> *Lis le "EULA" de Apple, c'est interdit d'installer OSX autre que sur un Mac, après si c'est personnel, ils s'en foutent, mais si je commence à balancer de l'information sur un forum, je sais pas, en même temps, tout ce que je sais je l'ai vu sur internet, si je m'embarque à expliquer à un, l'autre va vouloir, chaque config est différente enfin... you know what I mean !*



La "EULA" d'apple on s'en contrefout dans ce coin du monde. Elle n'est pas au dessus des lois Européennes et/ou national par chez nous, sinon l'Allemand PearC aurait été contraint de cesser toute activité de vente de hackintosh ya bien longtemps.

A moins que Macg ne soit héberger en dehors de l'UE, ya que la volonté de l'équipe qui peut interdire les discussions sur leur board.

D'ailleurs l'eula FR ( http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/OSX109.pdf ) n'indique plus "Vous renoncez pour vous-même et pour autrui à installer, utiliser ou exécuter le logiciel Apple sur tout autre ordinateur non Apple" qui était présent par le passé (10.6 et -). Si on rajoute le point qui interdit la rétroingénierie, qui est légal en France, la légalité du document est ultra borderline. 


Après ne pas vouloir faire le sav ça se comprend, mais tant que tu ne fournis pas un moyen de "pirater" un licence osx et que l'équipe ne donne pas de contre-indications, t'as la parole libre.


----------



## jvernet (23 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> *Je ne préfère pas parler de MultiBeast/Unibeast et de Tonyx86, merci, même si comme tout le monde j'ai commencé par là, ce site et ces gens sont à éviter et je DÉCONSEILLE. *



Pourquoi ? Perso, je trouve le site tonyx86 bien plus clair et mieux fait que insanely. Après, je ne pratique pas les forums de l'un ou l'autre....

En tout cas, belle machine. Je suis en train de m'en faire un aussi, mais beaucoup plus light, surtout coté cartes graphiques . Je ne connaissais pas Clover, je vais regarder comment ça marche.


----------



## MrGame&Watch (23 Mai 2014)

Très belle réalisation LéoYunta!

J'ai aussi plongé dans le watercooling cette année, par contre je suis curieux de savoir quelle pompe tu as utilisé pour que ce soit parfaitement silencieux. La mienne vibre tellement que je n'arrive pas à l'isoler complètement et je l'entends donc. :/


----------



## anotherbitethedust (23 Mai 2014)

Je n'ai pas compris l'attitude agressive des forumeurs à ton encontre au début des posts.. 
A l'heure où les professionnels rencontrent des problèmes avec leurs nouveaux macpro, je pense que ton initiative est une vrai solution d'espoir pour ceux qui veulent continuer à travailler sur OSX sans bugs. Et je comprends tes craintes de les poster, vu quelquefois les réactions d'Apple..  

En tout cas merci , vraiment merci de ton post . 
Tu viens de montrer que c'était possible, et tu as su garder la 'fibre' du 'partage' 
(Et Tu me fais maintenant sérieusement envisager l'alternative pour avoir un 'macpro' sans bugs.)


----------



## thierry37 (23 Mai 2014)

Salut Léo,

Belle machine.

C'est assez marrant de poster une description de ton hackintosh, et 2 pages plus loin, d'être frileux pour parler de l'installation, des EULA et autres.
Fallait se poser la question au tout début, non ? 

On est dans la partie du forum hackintosh, j'espère que tu as le droit de raconter l'installation, les outils et même de mettre tes liens vers OC.net ou InsanelyMac.
Sinon, MacG peut fermer ce sous-forum.

Après, comme indiqué par Trollolo, donner un lien pour télécharger illégalement une version d'OSX, ou pour installer une version crackée... Là, c'est non. Pas ici !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h33 ----------




LéoYunta a dit:


> *Je ne préfère pas parler de MultiBeast/Unibeast et de Tonyx86, merci, même si comme tout le monde j'ai commencé par là, ce site et ces gens sont à éviter et je DÉCONSEILLE. *



Est ce que tu peux nous en dire plus ?
j'ai passé une bonne année sur TonyMac, avant de monter mon petit HackMini en novembre 2012.
J'ai jamais rencontré de problème, ils sont super réactifs, sympas et les outils marchent bien.
Et ils sont aussi réglo sur les installations : interdiction sur leur forum pour des versions OSX modifiées ou pour les téléchargements illégaux d'OSX, etc..
Mais ça peut être utile de savoir les problèmes que tu as rencontré.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h35 ----------




LéoYunta a dit:


> Pour le bruit, c'est pareil, c'est à dire 0. Ceci dit contrairement au Mac Pro même à pleine charge, j'entends rien.



Je reste quand même étonné que ta machine ne génère aucune bruit. (ok, peut être au repos, mais à pleine charge...?)

C'est une machine overclockée, avec 2 grosses cartes graphiques.
Tu as 8 ventilateurs (ok, des noctuas silencieux), 2 radiateurs par lesquels le flux d'air doit passer, et la pompe du watercooling.
Avec tout ça, y'a pas un bruit de ventilation ? Y'a pas un murmure et des vibrations de la pompe ?


PS: sans faire de pub pour ceux d'en face, car je lis aussi bien MacG, M4E et MacBidouille.
Chez Macbidouille, y'a une partie forum hackintosh un peu plus active que par ici.
Et TonyMac, reste à mon sens, un mine d'information pour les débutants (qui comprennent l'anglais)


----------



## Hasgarn (23 Mai 2014)

Merci Leo pour ton topic.
J'envisage sérieusement un hack. Du coup, c'est vraiment une bonne chose.


----------



## DVP (23 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> Lis le "EULA" de Apple, c'est interdit d'installer OSX autre que sur un Mac, après si c'est personnel, ils s'en foutent, mais si je commence à balancer de l'information sur un forum, je sais pas!



Justement, c'est un EULA (CLUF en bon Français :rateau, pas une loi.
Le texte exact (OSXSWlicenseFrench.pdf) dit:

*Cette licence vous autorise à installer et utiliser un seul exemplaire du logiciel
Apple sur un seul ordinateur Apple à la fois.
*

Alors oui, d'apres ce texte  installer OSX sur une machine non Apple est interdit.

Mais ne pourrait on pas considerer cette clause comme abusive ? 
Après tout, OSX fonctionne tres biens sur un PC non Apple.

Bien sur, il faudrait qu'un tribunal statue, et vu qu'à ce jour ca n'est jamais arrivé, le CLUF continue de s'appliquer.

Mais PearC en Allemagne vends (an grand jour) depuis 5 ans des PC sous OSX sans jamais avoir été inquieté par Apple.
C'est quand même etrange, quand on sait combien sont feroce les avocats d'Apple.
Etrange aussi qu'Apple n'ai jamais rien fait dans OSX pour bloquer les hackintoshes...

Alors soit Apple considere que les hackintosh ne lui cause pas de tord (voire lui font de la promo, avec un effet halo) soit ils craignent qu'un procès tourne en leur défaveur.

Si demain cette clause venait a etre invalidée, les marchands de hackintosh risqueraient de fleurir partout (et causer du tord à Apple), alors que pour le moment on est dans le flou et le phenomene reste marginal.

Mais je l'ai dit et je le repete, effectivement, le hackintosh c'est quelque chose qui est theoriquement interdit.

Pour revenir au sujet, j'ai un hackintosh depuis 5 ans (un Core i7 920) et c'est aujourd'hui beaucoup plus simple que par le passé (J'ai débuté avec 10.5, et c'etait chaud à l'epoque).
Avec une carte mère bien choisie (chez Gigabyte le plus souvent) avec une carte video reconnue  par OSX, c'est devenu un jeu d'enfant.


----------



## Maxoubx (23 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> Merci, on peut savoir pourquoi ?




Pour ma part j'avais : 

*Composant :
*


[*]Boitier : NZXT Phantom Blanc
[*]Alim : Seasonic 750W X-Series 2012
[*]Processeur : Intel i5 3570K
[*]Carte Mère : Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
[*]Ram : G.Skill Ares 16go PC 17000
[*]Carte Graphique : Asus GTX 660Ti
[*]SSD: M4 128go / Vertex 3 120go
[*]Disques durs : 1TO+500Go+320Go
[*]Graveur : LiteOn iHAS124

Je tournais  sous 10.9.1 avec tous de fonctionnel. Aussi bien iCloud/Appstore/iMessage que l'USB 3.0, le lan, l'audio ! 

Pour ceux que ça intéressé, niveau Geekbench mon score était de* 13800* : http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/2413755

J'ai arrêté le hack car je n'avais plus besoin de fixe, je suis uniquement sur des portables maintenant


----------



## thierry37 (23 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> Laissez moi vous présenter mon Hackintosh.
> 
> Bon, je viens ici pour PARTAGER, par pour faire la guerre à qui ou quoi que ce soit.
> 
> ...



Dites les gens, s'il vous plait !!!
Allez ouvrir un autre topic pour débattre des EULA et autres questions de licence, de légatlité.
ça va pourir tout ce topic, qui est bien sympa sur le matos, le hackintosh, etc...

Léo l'a dit suffisament dans son premier poste.

Ce débat ne finira pas après 5 pages, on pourra plus rien lire, et un modo arrivera pour clore le sujet car ça partira en couille. 

Allez, please, retour sur le sujet initial : "présentation de son hackintosh" et vos questions.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (23 Mai 2014)

Y-a-t-il un moyen de tester du 64 bits sans devoir acheter la licence ?

@thierry37 pas vu ton message avant de poster...


----------



## thierry37 (23 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> @thierry37 pas vu ton message avant de poster...



Je t'envoie un MP. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------




LéoYunta a dit:


> Corsair Air 540 Pour le boitier.



J'ai zappé l'info dans ton descriptif..
Il a l'air massif ce boitier ! Un beau gros cube.
Sur tes photos je me demandais comment tu caches toute la partie watercooling, à l'arrière.

ça doit être génial en jeux. Je n'ai jamais eu 3 écrans.


----------



## hackgamer (23 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> *Je ne préfère pas parler de MultiBeast/Unibeast et de Tonyx86, merci, même si comme tout le monde j'ai commencé par là, ce site et ces gens sont à éviter et je DÉCONSEILLE. *



Je me joins aux autres questions, pourquoi pas Tonyx86?
Ce n'est pas la première fois que je lis ça, mais pas d'explication à ce sujet.



LéoYunta a dit:


> De plus Multibeast n'a rien à voir avec Clover.
> CLover est un bootloader, multibeast est un installateur de Kext. Son "concurrent" c'est Chameleon, pourquoi Clover à la place ? Parce que pour moi il est plus efficace, plus rapide, et surtout beaucoup plus modulable, on peut TOUT configurer. De plus c'est beaucoup plus stable.



Oui je voulais dire Chameleon ..
D'accord, eh bien écoute je vais tester Clover. 



LéoYunta a dit:


> Si elle est OC, peut-être qu'il te faudra re complier les drivers, dit le moi ils sont sur mon DropBox, beaucoup en ont eu besoin, alors je te les filerai sans problème ;-)



C'est cool !
Cependant tu penses que les drivers pour la 780 OC sont les mêmes que pour la 770 4GB OC ??


----------



## vampire1976 (23 Mai 2014)

Belle configuration !

J'ai moi même un bon hackintosh qui ne plante jamais.

Par contre j'ai pas bien compris l'histoire de la limitation Nvidia...
J'ai une GTX 770 zotac amp edition, est-elle sujette à cette limitation ?

Quand je lis certain commentaires je n'arrive pas à saisir le fait qu'on puisse confondre OSx et le Macintosh. Le système et le matériel sont maintenant totalement dissociables.

Je suis sur Mac depuis 91, j'ai été jusqu'à mon dernier iMac 27" i5 de 2011 et après je me suis lancé sur les conseils d'un ami photographe qui était avant aussi sur Mac...

Je retournerais jamais sur Mac tant que le matériel n'est pas plus ouvert.

Le dernier Mac Pro est beau mais son design l'éloigne de la personnalisation que les Mac Pro précédents pouvaient atteindre.

Belle config, j'ai un i7 3770k

Je compte un jour me faire un Mac Pro xeon 6 curs !


----------



## MilesTEG (23 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> Bon, malheureusement, je suis au travail et je ne peux pas répondre à tout le monde, mais ce que je vais dire va probablement en éclairer certains :
> 
> Légalement, je ne peux pas vraiment dire comment on fait (et je sais pas si MAC G serait content). Mais si vous êtes un peu bidouilleur >> Google, insanelymac.
> Il vous faut une clé USB de plus de 8Go, et Mavericks ou ML *ORIGINAL* acheté sur l'AppStore, pour le reste, de la lecture et de la compréhension, mais très honnêtement, c'est facile, surtout avec une carte mère UEFI, mais mieux vaut quand même s'y connaitre un minimum. Et donc, de bien se renseigner avant, c'est une épreuve qui peut-être très frustrante, toujours avoir un portable à côté ça aide énormément. Après, j'étais pas à mon coup d'essai, j'en ai vendu pas mal, et c'est on deuxième personnel. Et j'en monte un 3ième présentement (HTPC)
> ...



Hello,
Pourquoi être aussi virulent vis-à-vis de tonymacx86 ?

(j'avoue que je n'ai eu aucunes réponses à mes questions posées là bas, mais mon installation via unibeast/multibeast fonctionne très bien.)

Sinon j'ai pu comprendre que Clover est réservé aux Cartes mères UEFI, pas à celle qui ont un bios "ancienne génération" comme la mienne (P55A-UD4).
En ce qui me concerne, j'ai du opter pour Chameleon/Chimera.


----------



## windaub (23 Mai 2014)

Quand je lis les commentaires , je me dis qu'il y a un gros probléme chez les abonnés de ce forum , à part te mettre la pression sur tes photos ( trop grandes ??)  Pas une personne n'a parlée de ta bécane ( une vraie merveille ).
 Bravo pour ton montage !!

- Cout de revient de l'ensemble ??
- tu tournes avec Maverick ??
- Ce n'est surement pas ta premiére bécane , des conseils pour un néophyte comme moi ??

ET je suis d'accord avec toi , le Québec a quelque chose de + comme ta machine )) , perso 3 voyages pour moi et de plus en plus envie d'y rester !!

A bientot Léo.


----------



## MilesTEG (23 Mai 2014)

windaub a dit:


> Quand je lis les commentaires , je me dis qu'il y a un gros probléme chez les abonnés de ce forum , à part te mettre la pression sur tes photos ( trop grandes ??)  Pas une personne n'a parlée de ta bécane ( une vraie merveille ).
> Bravo pour ton montage !!
> 
> - Cout de revient de l'ensemble ??
> ...



C'est vraie que sa machine est vraiment belle ! Elle fait bien envie ^^
Et j'aimerais aussi connaître le budget pour ça 
(je ne pourrais probablement jamais me la payer mais rêver c'est bien aussi  )


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (23 Mai 2014)

windaub a dit:


> Quand je lis les commentaires , je me dis qu'il y a un gros probléme chez les abonnés de ce forum , à part te mettre la pression sur tes photos ( trop grandes ??)  Pas une personne n'a parlée de ta bécane ( une vraie merveille ).
> Bravo pour ton montage !!
> 
> - Cout de revient de l'ensemble ??
> ...



Lancer un pic aux membres dès le premier message........alors qu'il doit être destiné à la "présentation"...........pas bon....pas bon...
Relis le début du topic pour déduire tes réponses... (par exemple, si tu regardes la première photo, tu verras qu'il tourne sous OSX 10.9.2)


----------



## LéoYunta (23 Mai 2014)

DVP a dit:


> Justement, c'est un EULA (CLUF en bon Français :rateau, pas une loi.
> Le texte exact (OSXSWlicenseFrench.pdf) dit:
> 
> *Cette licence vous autorise à installer et utiliser un seul exemplaire du logiciel
> ...



En effet avec les cartes mère UEFI c'est tellement facile, pour en revenir à la loi, j'en vends beaucoup à côté, mais par exemple, je pourrais jamais monter une boite pour en vendre, et putain que je me ferais du cash !



jvernet a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Perso, je trouve le site tonyx86 bien plus clair et mieux fait que insanely. Après, je ne pratique pas les forums de l'un ou l'autre....
> 
> En tout cas, belle machine. Je suis en train de m'en faire un aussi, mais beaucoup plus light, surtout coté cartes graphiques . Je ne connaissais pas Clover, je vais regarder comment ça marche.



Parce que leurs politique est l'inverse du libre... C'est tellement vicieux... Ils ont des contrats avec newegg, amazon, et en gros ils "t'obligent" à choisir ce que eux mettent, alors qu'en fait tout est compatible, c'est juste du business et j'aime pas ça comment c'est fait, c'est très "sneaky"



MrGame&Watch a dit:


> Très belle réalisation LéoYunta!
> 
> J'ai aussi plongé dans le watercooling cette année, par contre je suis curieux de savoir quelle pompe tu as utilisé pour que ce soit parfaitement silencieux. La mienne vibre tellement que je n'arrive pas à l'isoler complètement et je l'entends donc. :/



VPP655 avec un D5 top alphacool, faut juste que tu découples la pompe comme j'ai fait. Avec par exemple un bout de mousse, et ... aucune vibration !



anotherbitethedust a dit:


> Je n'ai pas compris l'attitude agressive des forumeurs à ton encontre au début des posts..
> A l'heure où les professionnels rencontrent des problèmes avec leurs nouveaux macpro, je pense que ton initiative est une vrai solution d'espoir pour ceux qui veulent continuer à travailler sur OSX sans bugs. Et je comprends tes craintes de les poster, vu quelquefois les réactions d'Apple..
> 
> En tout cas merci , vraiment merci de ton post .
> ...



Merci, les gens sont toujours agressifs quand ils sont ignorants, je venais juste présenter mon projet, et les seules remarques c'était sur la taille des photos...



thierry37 a dit:


> Salut Léo,
> 
> Belle machine.
> 
> ...



Je répète, 0 bruit, je pourrais avoir 258 ventilateurs, tant qu'ils tournent à 900rpm, t'entends RIEN, ils sont à 5v, plus il y a de ventilateurs, et moins ça fait de bruit  Pleine charge ou pas pleine charge, ça ne change rien non plus, c'est la que la magie du Watercooling opère... Idle les température ne sont pas impressionnantes, mais loadé, la température est répartie de manière uniforme sur tous les composants



MilesTEG a dit:


> Hello,
> Pourquoi être aussi virulent vis-à-vis de tonymacx86 ?
> 
> (j'avoue que je n'ai eu aucunes réponses à mes questions posées là bas, mais mon installation via unibeast/multibeast fonctionne très bien.)
> ...



Je me serai pas lancé sans une carte mère UEFI, faire son DSDT c'est vraiment la galère.



MilesTEG a dit:


> C'est vraie que sa machine est vraiment belle ! Elle fait bien envie ^^
> Et j'aimerais aussi connaître le budget pour ça
> (je ne pourrais probablement jamais me la payer mais rêver c'est bien aussi  )



Bon pour le prix exact :

Environ 1100 pour les écrans (3x27" 1440p 2560x1440@60hz)
Environ 1300-1500 pour le Watercooling
Environ 3000 pour l'ordinateur (juste avec les 2xSSD)

Prix en dollar canadien.

Pour l'installation, vous avez la bible de clover ici : http://www.osx86.net/topic/14668-guide-clover-efi-bootloader/

Ce forum est aussi une bonne mine d'or... J'ai fait mon premier Clover à l'aide de leurs V10, c'est vraiment bien foutu ! Même si j'ai re-compilé ma clé à ma sauce par la suite : http://www.hackintosh-montreal.com/

Honnêtement, ce guide est très très très bien fait, après le mieux c'est d'aller sur insanely Mac et d'essayer de prendre une configuration avec la même carte mère que vous (le reste c'est un jeu d'enfant) Au final, ce qui compte c'est la carte mère.

Pour les drivers nVidia, ce sont tous les mêmes peu importe la carte, mais je préfère un SMBIOS de iMac late 2013 pour les processeur Haswell, plutôt que le classique Mac Pro 3,1. Mais je ne pense pas que ça change grand chose. (peut être au niveau du airplay et des conneries comme ça) le iMac étant beaucoup plus versatile et surtout beaucoup plus récent que le Mac Pro 3,1 ça peut éviter certain problème, d'ou mon choix sur le iMac.

J'ai vraiment beaucoup de demandes par message, merci à tous pour vos gentils mots, je vais essayer de répondre ce que je peux...

PS : Pour les composants du WC je vous invite à suivre mon OCN (en anglais) : http://www.overclock.net/t/1478890/...st-water-cooling-i74770k-16gb-2xssd-2xgtx-780 

Tout mon matériel y est décris. Hardware et WC

Ah oui dernière chose, jetez un coup d'oeil ici à propos de Tony :

http://prasys.info/2011/01/tonymac-seriously/
http://public.xzenue.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=11
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/278907-permanently-banned-from-tonymachin/page-16
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/to...ase-read-about-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x--and-iatkos/
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/295956-iatkos-is-not-free-anymore/


----------



## Initiatik (24 Mai 2014)

Je trouve ton jugement sur tonymacx86 un peu radical. Si on commence à aborder les acteurs de l'informatique sous l'angle de la moralité, alors il faut aussi laisser tomber OSX car Apple n'est pas non plus un exemple de vertu... 

Personnellement, je m'en suis toujours remis à tonymacx86, et je n'ai rien à leur reprocher. C'est un site clair, surtout pour les débutants, bien conçu et qui offre justement des DSDT clés en main pour un panel de carte mère relativement important, même s'ils privilégient Gigabyte (mais ils ne sont pas les seuls à le faire). De là à affirmer qu'ils  nous "obligent" à acheter telle ou telle carte... c'est peut-être un peu excessif.

Je roule en hackintosh depuis plusieurs années en m'appuyant sur leurs conseils, et ma machine (que je fais régulièrement évoluer) tourne comme une horloge. De plus,  je n'ai aucun problème de stabilité avec Chimera. 

Quoiqu'il en soit, merci de nous faire partager ton expérience et bravo pour ton superbe Meccano !


----------



## LéoYunta (24 Mai 2014)

Initiatik a dit:


> Je trouve ton jugement sur tonymacx86 un peu radical. Si on commence à aborder les acteurs de l'informatique sous l'angle de la moralité, alors il faut aussi laisser tomber OSX car Apple n'est pas non plus un exemple de vertu...
> 
> Personnellement, je m'en suis toujours remis à tonymacx86, et je n'ai rien à leur reprocher. C'est un site clair, surtout pour les débutants, bien conçu et qui offre justement des DSDT clés en main pour un panel de carte mère relativement important, même s'ils privilégient Gigabyte (mais ils ne sont pas les seuls à le faire). De là à affirmer qu'ils  nous "obligent" à acheter telle ou telle carte... c'est peut-être un peu excessif.
> 
> ...



En même temps c'est personnel, je ne dit pas qu'il faut faire ou suivre ce que je dit, mais on me demande alors je donne mon avis. Regarde aussi les 4 liens que j'ai posté. Apple n'est pas DU TOUT un exemple de vertu, c'est pourquoi je n'achètes plus leurs machines. Le dernier que j'ai acheté était un MBP 2010. J'ai présentement un Rétina 15 i7 Early 2013 mais il m'a été offert par ma job...De plus j'ai encore beaucoup de leurs produits à la maison, mais si je peux remplacer, je remplace. Quoi qu'il en soit, chacun est libre d'utiliser ce qu'il veut, et ils n'obligent pas, c'est pour ça que j'ai mis entre " ". Le disque dur les cartes graphiques, le boitier, on s'entends ça n'a rien à voir, et c'est du business pur, mais après, moi aussi je fais mon business avec ça, mais c'est pas pareil, c'est vraiment la manière qui me déplait. 

Et encore une fois, ça n'engage que moi, multibeast était sur mon premier Hackintosh, et en toute objectivité je n'ai jamais eu de problème. Mais quand on comprends comment ça marche, ça me fait juste un peu rire d'apposer sa marque dessus, n'oublie pas que c'est juste une injection de kext's (mutlibeast). Et unibeast ils se servent juste de packagemaker pour recompiler l'installateur OSX.


----------



## Frodon (24 Mai 2014)

Personnellement j'ai aussi fait un Hackintosh à base d'une CM Mini-ITX (car je ne veux pas une grosse tour) Gigabyte Z87N-WIFI

La config est la suivante:


Boitier: CoolerMaster Elite 120 Advance
Carte mère: Gigabyte Z87N-WIFI format Mini-ITX
RAM: Corsair 16Go DDR3 1600MHz
Processeur: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz non overclocké (car ventilo d'origine)
Carte graphique: ASUS NVidia GTX 760 DC2OC-2GD5 2GB
Graveur/Lecteur DVD: Samsung graveur 24x
Stockage: SSD Crucial M500 960Go + Western Digital Green Caviar 1To
Clé WiFi 802.11ac USB (car puce WiFi Intel intégrée non compatible): Dlink DWA-171 
Connectiques (fonctionnelles): 2xEthernet Gigabits (Intel et Atheros), 4x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Connectiques audio (entrée, sortie, analogiques, numériques), Bluetooth 4.0

Pour ce qui est de l'installation, j'ai commencé avec Unibeast + Multibeast (et donc Chimera (dérivé de Chameleon)), puis je suis passé à Clover qui est plus flexible et permet également de booter sur la partition de secours. Sans compter que Clover est très proche dans son fonctionnement du bootloader qu'Apple utilise sur les Macs.

A part le WiFi intégré, pour lequel il n'existe aucun pilote, tous le reste fonctionne à 100%, et pour le WiFi, la clé DLink que j'utilise fonctionne parfaitement et en plus est meilleure que le WiFi intégré car 802.11ac supportant du MIMO 2x2 (contre 802.11n sans MIMO pour l'intégré).
Au niveau des kext additionnelles, en plus du classique FakeSMC, j'ai eu besoin d'ajouter des Kexts ou des PlugIns de Kexts pour la carte son (Realtek ALC892 + HDAEnabler) et les cartes réseau (IntelE1000 + Atheros AR8161) et c'est tout, le reste est supporté nativement (y compris la carte graphique).

Prix total de la bête: 1399,89&#8364; (sans écran, ni clavier, ni souris, je disposais déjà de ces accessoires)


----------



## hackgamer (24 Mai 2014)

hackgamer a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool !
> Cependant tu penses que les drivers pour la 780 OC sont les mêmes que pour la 770 4GB OC ??



Je me permets de reposer ma question


----------



## LéoYunta (24 Mai 2014)

hackgamer a dit:


> Je me permets de reposer ma question



Regarde plus haut, mais oui, ce sont les mêmes drivers pour toutes les cartes, c'est juste le SMBIOS qui bloque, pas les puces des cartes


----------



## hackgamer (25 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> Regarde plus haut, mais oui, ce sont les mêmes drivers pour toutes les cartes, c'est juste le SMBIOS qui bloque, pas les puces des cartes



Oups ca avait échappé à mon regard !
Je monte mon hackintosh le mois prochain, Pourrais-tu me les envoyer?


----------



## Catapulte (25 Mai 2014)

@LéoYunta > Très belle machine ! Bravo pour l'exploit et merci pour le partage 

J'aimerai tellement pouvoir faire un Hakintosh mais je ne pense pas y arriver, je ne suis pas assez fort dans le domaine.

En tous cas profite bien.

Montréal, mon rêve :love:


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (25 Mai 2014)

> montréal, mon rêve



+1


----------



## eNeos (26 Mai 2014)

J'avoue, c'est une superbe machine ! 

Faudra que je m'en refasse un un jour, celui que je m'étais fait est (littéralement) passé par la fenêtre à cause d'une carte mère de m**** et d'un SAV constructeur de même qualité... Cela dit, il fonctionnait infiniment mieux sous Snow Leopard que sous Windows...



LéoYunta a dit:


> ...
> Le seul "bug" que j'ai, enfin si je peux appeler ça un bug, c'est OS X qui ne reconnait pas mes fréquences overclockés, il voit la ram à 1600 et le CPU à 3,5 ghz, mais pourtant ils tournent bien overclockés, et HWmonitor détecte bien les bonnes fréquences. Aucune idée d'où ça peut venir, c'est juste visuel.
> ...


Vi, j'avais également 1600 alors que je tournais, non OC, en 3 x 2000. C'était, sous Cham, juste un fichier texte à modifier dans lequel on renseignait (si on le voulait bien sur) la fréquence, les n° de série de la RAM et 2 ou 3 autres pétouilles. Mais comme tu le dit, c'est purement cosmétique.


----------



## LéoYunta (28 Mai 2014)

hackgamer a dit:


> Oups ca avait échappé à mon regard !
> Je monte mon hackintosh le mois prochain, Pourrais-tu me les envoyer?



Sans problème, viens me voir en MP.



Catapulte a dit:


> @LéoYunta > Très belle machine ! Bravo pour l'exploit et merci pour le partage
> 
> J'aimerai tellement pouvoir faire un Hakintosh mais je ne pense pas y arriver, je ne suis pas assez fort dans le domaine.
> 
> ...



Pas une question d'être fort ou pas, honnêtement, si tu suis tout à la lettre, c'est largement faisable, que tu t'y connaisse ou pas. Au pire j'encourage les premiers à tester sur une autre machine, ou tout simplement sur votre actuelle (si vous vous avez un PC) et de l'installer sur une clé USB ! Ça coute rien et si ça plante, c'est pas grave. 



eNeos a dit:


> J'avoue, c'est une superbe machine !
> 
> Faudra que je m'en refasse un un jour, celui que je m'étais fait est (littéralement) passé par la fenêtre à cause d'une carte mère de m**** et d'un SAV constructeur de même qualité... Cela dit, il fonctionnait infiniment mieux sous Snow Leopard que sous Windows...
> 
> ...



Ouais dans Clover aussi, mais ça ne marche pas, il me semble qu'avant il était capable de lire les bonnes fréquences, quoi qu'il arrive, pas bien grave, comme on dit, c'est juste esthétique !


----------



## MilesTEG (28 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> Ouais dans Clover aussi, mais ça ne marche pas, il me semble qu'avant il était capable de lire les bonnes fréquences, quoi qu'il arrive, pas bien grave, comme on dit, c'est juste esthétique !



J'ai overclocké mon CPU moi aussi. Dans le bios c'est paramètre de telle sorte que normalement le CPU (core i5 750) doit rester en permanence à la fréquence max (3,36 GHz, voir 3,8 GHz si on considère le statut turboboost). Or dans Maverick, il est au max sur 3,2GHz et la fréquence varie en fonction de l'utilisation CPU.
Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi ?


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Mai 2014)

J'ai reçu ma clef aujourd'hui pour le bluetooth. Ca marche parfaitement, merci du conseil j'ai pris une IoGear.

J'ai pris les trucs de tony mes bur*** pour le moment, mais je compte bien tout faire a la main avec clover pour ne serait ce que comprendre.


----------



## MilesTEG (28 Mai 2014)

Gecko_Splinter a dit:


> J'ai reçu ma clef aujourd'hui pour le bluetooth. Ca marche parfaitement, merci du conseil j'ai pris une IoGear.
> 
> J'ai pris les trucs de tony mes bur*** pour le moment, mais je compte bien tout faire a la main avec clover pour ne serait ce que comprendre.



C'est quelle modèle exactement que tu as pris ? et où ?
Car j'envisage de me prendre un trackpad apple ^^ voir un clavier (mais là me faudrait un clavier mac avec rétroéclairage... je peux plus m'en passer )


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Mai 2014)

MilesTEG a dit:


> C'est quelle modèle exactement que tu as pris ? et où ?
> Car j'envisage de me prendre un trackpad apple ^^ voir un clavier (mais là me faudrait un clavier mac avec rétroéclairage... je peux plus m'en passer )



C'est celle là que j'ai pris sous le conseil des personnes du thread. Tu peux remonter dans les messages tu trouvera :

GBU521
Yakumo


----------



## LéoYunta (28 Mai 2014)

MilesTEG a dit:


> J'ai overclocké mon CPU moi aussi. Dans le bios c'est paramètre de telle sorte que normalement le CPU (core i5 750) doit rester en permanence à la fréquence max (3,36 GHz, voir 3,8 GHz si on considère le statut turboboost). Or dans Maverick, il est au max sur 3,2GHz et la fréquence varie en fonction de l'utilisation CPU.
> Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi ?



Comme je disais plus haut, c'est juste une question d'esthétique, si les fréquences sont bonnes dans le BIOS c'est que ça marche. Au pire tu peux checker la fréquence avec HWmonitor



Gecko_Splinter a dit:


> J'ai reçu ma clef aujourd'hui pour le bluetooth. Ca marche parfaitement, merci du conseil j'ai pris une IoGear.
> 
> J'ai pris les trucs de tony mes bur*** pour le moment, mais je compte bien tout faire a la main avec clover pour ne serait ce que comprendre.



Bienvenue ! Avec plaisir, content que ça marche la GBU521 est native ;-)


----------



## MilesTEG (29 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> Comme je disais plus haut, c'est juste une question d'esthétique, si les fréquences sont bonnes dans le BIOS c'est que ça marche. Au pire tu peux checker la fréquence avec HWmonitor



En effet, avec HWmonitor, je vois les fréquences correctes.
Mais je pense que j'ai un soucis avec mon O/C... je ne vois jamais apparaître le coef 21 qui correspond au TurboBoost, alors que c'est activé...
Je me demande comment j'avais fait pour avoir 3,8GHz à une époque... vu que maintenant je n'ai que 3,2GHz.
Enfin, c'est pas ce qui va changer grand chose je pense ^^


----------



## LéoYunta (29 Mai 2014)

MilesTEG a dit:


> En effet, avec HWmonitor, je vois les fréquences correctes.
> Mais je pense que j'ai un soucis avec mon O/C... je ne vois jamais apparaître le coef 21 qui correspond au TurboBoost, alors que c'est activé...
> Je me demande comment j'avais fait pour avoir 3,8GHz à une époque... vu que maintenant je n'ai que 3,2GHz.
> Enfin, c'est pas ce qui va changer grand chose je pense ^^



C'est quoi ta mobo ?


----------



## MilesTEG (30 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> C'est quoi ta mobo ?



Voilà ma config (résumée dans ma signature, et trouvable sur ce sujet  :
CM : Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4 (rev. 1.0) with F15 bios
CPU : Intel Core i5 750 Overclocké
RAM : 2x4Go Kingston HyperX Perfomance PC3-12800 (DDR3 - 1600)
CG : Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD 5770 1Go
Audio : Integrated in Motherboard (Realtek ALC889 codec)
Logitech K800 + G500
Screens : Iiyama ProLite B2712HDS LCD 27" + SAMSUNG LCD 22" SyncMaster 226BW
Quelques HDD et un SSD (actuellement pour OSX). Win 8.1 est sur mon Raptor 74Go.


----------



## LéoYunta (31 Mai 2014)

http://www.osx86.net/files/file/2651-dsdt-for-p55a-ud4/

Cadeau ! le DSDT tout prêt, je sais pas si ça règlera ton problème de boot (que j'ai jamais vu...) mais c'est à essayer..


----------



## MilesTEG (31 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> http://www.osx86.net/files/file/2651-dsdt-for-p55a-ud4/
> 
> Cadeau ! le DSDT tout prêt, je sais pas si ça règlera ton problème de boot (que j'ai jamais vu...) mais c'est à essayer..



Merci 
j'avais déjà récupéré un DSDT sur tonymac pour le bios F15 de ma CM.
Tu crois qu'il faut que je refasse l'installation du DSDT ?


----------



## LéoYunta (31 Mai 2014)

À toi de voir, honnêtement c'est vraiment bizarre ce message d'erreur, sinon moi je serai pour un clean au complet et installation de Clover + le DSDT en lien


----------



## MilesTEG (31 Mai 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> À toi de voir, honnêtement c'est vraiment bizarre ce message d'erreur, sinon moi je serai pour un clean au complet et installation de Clover + le DSDT en lien



Je n'ai plus le message d'erreur depuis que j'ai enlever la partition par défaut et les partitions masquées du fichier org.chameleon.Boot.plist.

Pour clover, tu es sur que ça fonctionne avec un bios normal ? Car je n'ai pas une CM UEFI... donc c'est un bios standard.

Je ne saurais pas installer en utilisant autre chose que ce que j'ai trouvé sur tonymac, et comme ça fonctionne bien comme cela ^^
PS : pour parler de mon hackintosh, on devrait aller sur mon sujet pour pas polluer le tien 
http://forums.macg.co/bricolo-and-h...ks-10-9-3-petits-soucis-a-regler-1245467.html

en tout cas, merci de ton aide.


----------



## Tatie_Danielle (2 Juin 2014)

> LéoYunta

Bonjour Léo, pourrais tu lancer un petit test FMP pour voir les perds de ta bécane sous Filemaker.
J'ai lancé ce test sur un Mac Pro 2013 6 coeurs 3,5 Ghz

Import : 02:48
export : 00:11
Delete : 03:04

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jrlwas1k5uw8d46/FMP_Test.zip

Merci beaucoup.

P.S : faut lancer l'executable untitled, et clicker sur le bouton begin test. A lancer depuis un SSD


----------



## LéoYunta (3 Juin 2014)

Tatie_Danielle a dit:


> > LéoYunta
> 
> Bonjour Léo, pourrais tu lancer un petit test FMP pour voir les perds de ta bécane sous Filemaker.
> J'ai lancé ce test sur un Mac Pro 2013 6 coeurs 3,5 Ghz
> ...



Avec plaisir :

Import : 02:00
export : 00:05
Delete : 02:15

Test réalisé en 4,7 ghz @1,36v RAM @2133mhz CAS 10 1,65v

@4,6ghz

Import : 02:04
export : 00:06
Delete : 02:18


----------



## Tatie_Danielle (3 Juin 2014)

Waow, ça dépote !
Merci beaucoup

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h51 ----------

4,7 ou 4,6. 
C'est stable ? 24/24 365


----------



## LéoYunta (3 Juin 2014)

Tatie_Danielle a dit:


> Waow, ça dépote !
> Merci beaucoup
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h51 ----------
> ...



Complètement stable @4.6/4.7 Par contre @4.7 ça chauffe pas mal à cause du haut voltage, mais ça chauffe quand même moins qu'un Mac Pro  Est-ce-que c'est ton Mac Pro ?


----------



## Tatie_Danielle (3 Juin 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> Est-ce-que c'est ton Mac Pro ?



Oh non, je l'ai fais dans un AppleStore. Jamais j'achèterais un Ma Pro, le cout au Ghz est bien too much, enfin c'est surtout qu'il n'atteindra jamais autant de Ghz qu'il est possible d'obtenir en overclockquant. Et pour Filemaker seul les Ghz comptent hélas.

Là j'utilise pour mon serveur un hackintosh de novembre 2010 6 coeurs overclocké à 4,15Ghz (air).

Mes "scores"

Import : 04:40
Export : 00:19
Delete : 04:56

Mais j'attendrai le skylake Devil canyon / DDR4 / M2.SSD


----------



## LéoYunta (4 Juin 2014)

Tatie_Danielle a dit:


> Oh non, je l'ai fais dans un AppleStore. Jamais j'achèterais un Ma Pro, le cout au Ghz est bien too much, enfin c'est surtout qu'il n'atteindra jamais autant de Ghz qu'il est possible d'obtenir en overclockquant. Et pour Filemaker seul les Ghz comptent hélas.
> 
> Là j'utilise pour mon serveur un hackintosh de novembre 2010 6 coeurs overclocké à 4,15Ghz (air).
> 
> ...



J'allais justement te demander sur quoi les tests reposaient. C'est quand même étrange, qu'un 6-cores n'arrive pas à écraser mon "simple" QuadCore de bureau. Certes overclocké, mais si on fait un calcul très bête :
6x3,5=21
4x4,7=18,8

Et encore, je ne suis pas un expert en overclocking, mais certain arrivent à pousser ces processeurs à 5Ghz et plus.

Enfin bien évidemment je ne sais que ça ne se calcule pas comme ça, mais vulgairement c'est bel et bien comme ça, je suis  étonné d'être plus rapide qu'un processeur à 700$ soit le double de mon i7. Je serai vraiment curieux de le tester sur une autre carte mère.

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+E5-1650+v2+@+3.50GHz


----------



## Tatie_Danielle (4 Juin 2014)

Il suffit que l'application soit n'utilise qu'un proc, soit l'immense majorité des applis, dont filemaker.
Et de plus le Xeon des Mac Pro n'est pas la dernière architecture Hasswell.

Quand à mon 6 coeur, il date de novembre 2010, donc depuis Intel à fait un peut de chemin.

Donc ce que tu constante avec ta bécane est totalement normal : architecture plus évoluée, bine meilleur fréquence, applis n'utilisant qu'un coeur.


a la limite, un Intel 2 coeur à 6 Ghz serait idéal pour bon nombre d'applis


----------



## LéoYunta (4 Juin 2014)

Tatie_Danielle a dit:


> Il suffit que l'application soit n'utilise qu'un proc, soit l'immense majorité des applis, dont filemaker.
> Et de plus le Xeon des Mac Pro n'est pas la dernière architecture Hasswell.
> 
> Quand à mon 6 coeur, il date de novembre 2010, donc depuis Intel à fait un peut de chemin.
> ...



Merci pour ces précisions, je pensais vraiment que les applications utilisaient les 4 coeurs, en tout cas, quand je regarde dans mes jeux par exemple, tous les coeurs sont utilisés.

Pour l'architecture si on regarde les tests c'est vraiment infime comparativement à la précédente (+/- 10%)  Anyway, au bureau j'ai un 12-Core full pimped Mac Pro à 12K$ ; j'ai bien envie de lancer le test dessus et un geekbench


----------



## HmJ (5 Août 2014)

Interessant post et belle realisation a la mano ! Bien entendu, pas besoin de viser l'O/C de fou pour justifier un hackintosh, il y a des dizaines de bonnes raisons de le faire et c'est quand meme bon de bidouiller son Mac pour en tirer la quintessence


----------

